# Cape Fear Spring 2014 Field Trial



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

TAILGATE SATURDAY - Contestants, please join CFRC Saturday 3/15 after the events close for the day to enjoy a yummy chicken dinner with all the fixings compliments of the Club. Just bring your own beverage and come help us celebrate our sport. Meet you at the Pavilion!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open is an interrupted triple. Long center than left bird are shot. Dog runs blind to right behind flyer gun station. Flyer shot upon return from blind.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Can anyone do a quick sketch on map image of Open tests?
Like to see what the 2 texans did with the grounds.

location....http://goo.gl/maps/ejvvz


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry Breck. Not that technically savvy. It's a doozy.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Derby Results
1st - #6 Lucy - Bill Booker
2nd - #12 Bootie - Jeff Talley
3rd - #8 Atticus - Carey Phillips
4th - #3 Dash - Joanna Lewis
RJ - #4 Maggie - Dan Hurst
Jams - #9 Honor - Mike Griffith


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go Bill Booker & Lucy!!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

So happy for Bill Booker and his girl Lucy!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to the Water Blind:
16 total...
3,5,7,11,13,14,21,22,23,26,29,31,35,37,43,49


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur is an inline triple thrown left to right with the middle gun retired and flyer in front landing in the water. Dogs cross a wide, water-filled ditch to the middle and long birds.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open callbacks to the water marks
3,5,11,13,21,23,49


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback....AM setup.. 

Congratulations to Atticus!!! 

Derby....3rd - #8 Atticus - Carey Phillips

Judy


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to final series
7 total
3,5,11,13,21,23,49


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joanna, on another Derby placement (4th) with Dash! Talk about consistent! 

Emmitt and Dora are proud of their young pup!

rita


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open Placements (Unofficial)

1st - #23 Bullet - Dan Hurst (NRC Qualifier)
2nd - #3 Blaze - Gary Unger (NRC Qualifier)
3rd - #5 Nitro - Ed Forry
4th - #49 Tyson - Alvin Hatcher
RJ - #21 Newt - Gary Unger
Jam - #13 Abe - Ed Forry

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

labmommadeb said:


> Amateur is an inline triple thrown left to right with the middle gun retired and flyer in front landing in the water. Dogs cross a wide, water-filled ditch to the middle and long birds.


Any news? thanks!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to landblind

2,4,7,8,10,11,12,14,18,23,25,27,30,35,38,42,43,46,47,48,49,50

22 total

Running it right now.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to water blind
2,4,7,8,10,11,12,14,18,25,27,30,35,43,47,48,49,50
18 dogs total


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Way to go, Dan and Bullet.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying Placements

1st - #5 Annie - Alan Pleasant
2nd - #6 Camo - Chris Locklear
3rd - #1 Rambo - Chris Locklear 
4th - #2 Molly - Steve Ferguson 
RJ - #12 Cigar - Jimmy Cox
Jams:
#15 Gus - Ed Forry
#16 Amos - Alan Pleasant


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats Chris 2nd and 3 with Chesapeake's.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

> Congrats Chris 2nd and 3 with Chesapeake's.


Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congrats to Team Camo and Team Rambo on 2nd and 3rd in the Q.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to final series

2,4,11,12,15,25,50

7 dogs total


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur Placements

1st - #2 Cash - Alvin Hatcher
2nd - #11 Rev - Rex Bell
3rd - # 4 Hawk - Jerry Wilks
4th - #14 Dipper - Anne Marshall

No Jams


----------

